# Newest Flightliner in the fleet



## Rivnut (Sep 3, 2022)

I picked this 1961 Flightliner earlier this week.  Needs some TLC and some parts. 





It’s compatible with a couple of others I have.  Three consecutive model numbers


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 5, 2022)

Good riding ol bikes for sure !


----------

